# Pebble Beach In August



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This coming August, we want to visit the famous Pebble Beach classic car show. We anticipate the closest RV campground we're going to find would be in Monterey. Has anyone been to this car show that would have suggestions for where to stay, and also any tips on getting to and from the show?
Thanks a lot,
Dave


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

Be prepared to pay some ridiculous prices if you do find a place to stay. It's on my bucket list to do that event and have thought about doing it with the trailer.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

nvsteve said:


> Be prepared to pay some ridiculous prices if you do find a place to stay. It's on my bucket list to do that event and have thought about doing it with the trailer.


Today I made a reservation at the KOA. Yeah it's a bit pricey for what it is. But what's really ridiculous is the cost of a ticket for the car show, YIKES!


----------

